# DB2S4H super-heavy tank Project



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

One imperial super heavy Tank with 8 options of weapons : my DB2S4H project :

DoomHammer
BaneHammer
BaneSword
ShadowSword
StormSword
StormLord
StormBlade
HellSword


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

So can you show us how you did it. I'm assuming they are all magnetized. Oh and they look lovely, have some rep good sir.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

what did you use for the stormblade barral? as ive been thinking of makeing one up for my shadowsword/stormlord.


----------



## Searune (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work very good


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Modus operandi:

I used plastic, steel card, and magnetics. Like on the pictures.

































The HellSword have an Inferno Cannon, like a Warhound Titan, and its cost is 450 points.

My Gallery:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea!!!! Now I can do this to mine, when I buy one that is.


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

That is a really awesome way of going about it, are the rules for the hellsword out there or are they yours? Anyway +rep for you sir!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Arkhand said:


> That is a really awesome way of going about it, are the rules for the hellsword out there or are they yours? Anyway +rep for you sir!


The HellSword rules are mine. Just a Inferno Canon, non transporter vehicle, and 450 points. Easy to play.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very well done, and good use of the chem plant kit lol
++++++++++rep


----------

